# Summer cut for Wrigley



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

He is lovely, the cut really suits him nicely!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks GREAT!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. He's really growing up.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He looks super good in this clip.
I love how it exposes his eyes.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW, I am hoping to some day be able to blend well enough to put Ki-ki in a clip like that LOL! Right now she is sorta stuck with stick legs lol! I will keep trying.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

nice job. Looks nice and cool now.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

He looks great and will cool for summer.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

another beautiful job and another beautiful spoo! I wish I could pose mine!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Know Wrigley's loving his summer cut. So handsome, too.


----------

